# Terrorist plane crash in CT



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

How is this not being reported more?

Jordanian man on visa for flight school intentionally slams plane into downtown in Connecticut.

Jordanian 'Student' Intentionally Slams Plane Into Downtown Conn. City | KFI AM 640

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> How is this not being reported more?
> 
> Jordanian man on visa for flight school intentionally slams plane into downtown in Connecticut.
> 
> ...


You and I both know the answer why the mainstream press is downplaying stories like this.

But it still makes us ask the rhetorical question as we shake our head in disgust...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

FNC page has an article on it. The article does not indicate the student crashed the plane, but calls him a passenger. As a matter of fact, the pilot is merely called a pilot and not an instructor pilot.

et tu, FNC?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I live 50 miles from East Hartford, NOTHING on any news broadcast, TV or Radio.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

For legal purposes, the instructor is PIC, and the student a JAFO.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> For legal purposes, the instructor is PIC, and the student a JAFO.


The IP is THE pilot if the other guy is not yet licensed and qualified for the airframe. The student is not even a JAFO at that point. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They finally put it on the news here around two PM,

They were saying he was trying to crash into a defense contractor.

The two who come to mind there are Pratt and Whitney plus Perkin Elmer, who made the first surface mirrors for the Hubbell telescope.

I really think we should kick out every foreign muzslime ASAP.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Any nuclear reactors near by?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Any nuclear reactors near by?


No where near Hartford, it is down on the coast.

There is only one in CT.


----------



## CGjennifer (Oct 9, 2016)

I heard about this as well. These attacks have now become common place in America. Send them back! They are destructive and hateful and do not integrate into local society. Americans should now train like they train in Israel. Dr. Amir Helmer is a body language specialist who can detect a terrorist just from body language and he has a very high accuracy rate! They teach this reading of body language to Israeli soldiers as well for defense.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The local news update on this last night, indicated that the muzslime bastard fought with the instructor for control of the aircraft.

Probably why it came down in the street instead of some factory, hats off to the PIC ,should have killed the SOB a second time.

A Templar solution is what is needed to deal with the incursion.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Our daughter works in Hartford, less than a block from the capital building grounds. She says it’s still the number one topic of discussion while standing in the lunch truck lines. Maybe they’ll think twice before inviting a bunch of Syrian refugees into the state. Granted the plane came down in East Hartford, but the capital building and center of the city isn’t much further away.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Sadly, if Clinton wins (or steals) the election, I can easily see this becoming more and more common. Ironically, most of these will probably take place in the liberal areas that put her into office. My opinion of course.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2016)

CGjennifer said:


> Send them back! They are destructive and hateful and do not integrate into local society. Americans should now train like they train in Israel. Dr. Amir Helmer is a body language specialist who can detect a terrorist just from body language and he has a very high accuracy rate! They teach this reading of body language to Israeli soldiers as well for defense.


Who are 'they'? Blanket statements lead to blanket hatred.

While what you mentioned about Mr. Amir is interesting, it will take more than reading body language to be able accurately identify and prevent things like this. Here is an interesting read on the subject that I just came across last week: Insider's View: To Stop Homeland Attacks, Take a Page From the Secret Service - ABC News

Cheers! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Who are 'they'? Blanket statements lead to blanket hatred.
> 
> While what you mentioned about Mr. Amir is interesting, it will take more than reading body language to be able accurately identify and prevent things like this. Here is an interesting read on the subject that I just came across last week: Insider's View: To Stop Homeland Attacks, Take a Page From the Secret Service - ABC News
> 
> Cheers! :tango_face_grin:


A: THEY, . . . are terrorists, . . . and to date, . . . have been determined to be something in the neighborhood of 99.something % ISLAMIC.

B: The insiders view you promoted may work to a limited success on high profile targets where any threat is a big threat. Let me emphasize the word "may". It offers no guarantees, . . . only theoretical opportunity to be right.

C: In order to install that liberal mumbo jumbo, . . . the entire constitution would have to be re-written, . . . as the entire document and our whole legal system rests on the foundation of "Evidence of past wrong doing". Tendency to do wrong, . . . possibility to do wrong, . . . maybe/might/could do wrong, . . . none of those cut the mustard in our court system, . . . and never will without some kind of super overhaul of the legal system.

I for one would just as soon send every last muslim / islamist / ******** I could find in the North American continent, . . . back to Arabia from which they came. The continent is their trouble, . . . they made it, . . . they can fix it, . . . but not in the USA or Canada, . . . while they are bombing / tacitly approving the bombing of our citizens.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm with dwight55, I have said before and now again,

I remember them as nothing but trouble makers, instigators in the late 50's and 60's.

As individuals they ACTED pleasant, when in groups like animals.

They always picked on the Jews for no other reason than they were Jews.

The bastards would do nothing if alone when a Jew passed by, following the craporan.

As said before, a school friend of my brother was planning to poison as many Jews that came into his market when the time came.

This plan started after the muzslimes bastards got their asses handed to them in the 1973 war, motive; vengeance, serial hatred of the JEW.

He was American born to a Immigrant Lebanese muzslime couple. 

It was a Lebanese market in a Jewish neighborhood, the Jews were willing to accept a muzslime bastard there and patronized the market.

The kids father had started the market in the early 50's, kid took it over in the middle 70's.

THEY in my book are 99.00% muzslime bastards, blanket? yeah THEY deserve the tag.


----------

